# McKesson



## Debra (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone worked with McKesson that could provide a little insight into the company?


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have worked for McKesson remotely. As far as coding it depends on which office you are working out of and which facilities you are coding for. I coded ER charts for a hospital and worked out of a NorthEast location and I really liked it. The benefits at McKesson are some of the best benefits in the industry as well. McKesson is really experienced with remote workers(even HR is remote) and their IT people are great. McKesson doesnt appear to have a h igh turnover rate and that is impressive too. The only reason I do not work for them anymore is because I branched out on my own.


----------



## lisi92967 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Chicago Horrible Branch*

I worked for the branch out of Chicago.  They have scandalous people who work for them.
Within six months of being hired, people would walk out because of the management. They lie to you and do just the opposite of what they tell you.  They do have great benefits.  If you can work for another branch of McKesson that may be ok.   That branch is run by the people in Maine.


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lisi, oh yes, Lewiston Maine, heard of that branch.


----------

